# God of Fire Jar?



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

You know I've always seen cigars where you can buy them in a jar and to be honest I didn't really have any desire to buy one. Well I guess I changed my mind the other day when I came across a pretty good deal and said "what the heck". I'm a big fan of the God of Fire cigars and really enjoy smoking them when I have the chance. Until last weekend, I had no idea these existed till a friend of mine told me about it. Well sure enough I did some research and these Limited Edition God of Fire jars were released this year. They are limited to 100 in either a blue jar or red jar.

The God of Fire Red Jar comes with 25 Limited Edition Double Robusto cigars and the God of Fire Blue Jar, which is the one below comes with 28 Limited Edition Robusto size cigars. More info can be found about these jars at the link below.

God of Fire

I must say I am quite impressed with the design of the jar. I figured it would be a cheap metal tin like cigar, but this is actually made out of Porcelain. So it's not cheap and it's actually pretty heavy. As you can see from the pictures, the plastic is still sealed on the jar and I have not decided if I want to open it or not. This is something I plan to put up for quite awhile. Anyway I thought I would share the pictures and the beauty of the cigar for those who have not seen it.

Enjoy my fellow brothers of the leaf.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

This really is nice setup with a beautiful presentation. I love the GOF's so I know you will be in for a treat. Enjoy those sticks David!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice pick up. The jar is beautiful. The sticks go without saying.
Great job on the pics!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

:jaw:


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Real nice pick-up Dave!!!


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Dave, that jar looks awesome. Nice pick up and enjoy those smokes when ya finally dig into it.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Keep the jar sealed Dave!!!!!!! Trust me!!!!!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

That is awesome! Very nice purchase!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Dammit David just a beautiful purchase, now if I go and spend another $500 I don't need to I blame you


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

WOWZERS!! That's just made my day David! I've yet to smoke one but Hot DAM! That is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!! even awesome is quite an understatement. Perhaps spectacular extraordinarily phenomenal is better suited for such a jar. Grats on the find/pickup bro!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

We can always count on you for some cigar Pr0n.

Way to go! I enjoy seeing these Limited Edition releases. :tu:


----------



## foxracer72 (Nov 23, 2010)

wow very cool, i know it was hopeful wishing but i was praying that it was going to be in my higher end price range, ended up not being.

enjoy and thanks for the pics


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

looks like a great addition. Sweet.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Holy........ That's awesome man!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Beautiful Dave. My B&M has both jars and I eye them every time I go in. Great pickup!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Thats sharp!!!!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow, that is just epic! I think that may qualify for the hottie of the day thread... lol. I'm going to have to try one of those bad boys one of these days. Awesome score David!


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice, nice presentation. Def a keeper jar


----------

